# Pararescuemen



## mikecheck (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm hoping to gain personal feedback and opinions for enlisting in the USAF for Pararescue. If any one here is either currently or a retired pararescueman for any military branch, please give me your input.


----------



## spisco85 (Dec 6, 2009)

Get in really good shape. Become EXTREMELY comfortable in water. Be fast and strong. Be smart and able to think on your own. Read any of the books written about them for more information.


----------



## Tyler Bruns (Dec 6, 2009)

I am also looking into Pararescue. There is alot involved and alot of research to be done. The medical aspect of it should be the last thing you are worried about. The main thing that get people is water confidence. The Pararescue pipeline attrition rate is over 90%. The AF has a high demand for PJ's so if you can pass the physical, get a high enough ASVAB score, and pass the PAST you are pretty much guaranteed a shot. 
This site has alot of helpful info. http://www.specialtactics.com/


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 6, 2009)

Don't know if you saw this, but it's pretty good. Also, this guy was a good friend who died while trying to medevac two little girls from a mountain village to Bagram for medical care. R.I.P. Mike, and your mates on Komodo 11...


----------



## zmedic (Dec 7, 2009)

Given the high attrition rate you have to be comfortable with the possibility that you might wash out. I know you need to have the "failure is not an option" mentality to get through the training, but you should just take a minute and say "would I be happy spending a few years in the airforce if SF doesn't work out for me?" The military gets a lot of people in because they have visions of being SEALS, fighter pilots etc who then end up scrubbing a deck.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 7, 2009)

*Do a search, we have some stuff here already.*

Used to do medical support for PJ's (flight physicals, immunizations, etc) and suppor during exercises.


----------



## gonna_b_jedi (Dec 15, 2009)

National Geographic did a docu over PJ's called Rescue Warriors.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 17, 2009)

I am prior service 11b infantry. One of the Paramedics I currently work with was a PJ for a long time. I can shoot him an email to see if he will post here but I would also encourage you to go to this forum http://www.socnet.com/ I know some 18D SF medics who showed me this sight. Its a real good forum and there i a PJ section where you guys can speak with PJ's

Good luck!


----------

